
Donald Trump calls for ideas to make America great again - janeboo
https://apply.ptt.gov/yourstory/
======
DrScump
Is this site even legit? It's not the usual domain, and I can't find anything
on this ptt.gov domain.

~~~
janeboo
Found it here:
[https://twitter.com/transition2017/status/796728512547786752](https://twitter.com/transition2017/status/796728512547786752)

------
afoot
Haha. "We the People" in online form submission.

------
sickbeard
You mean he had no idea how to do it?

~~~
janeboo
Why else would he do this?

